# How much does a cord of oak weigh?



## Adirondack

The question is in reference to buying a trailer and making sure it will carry the weigh. It will have a 3,500 lb axle so I am wondering the dementions to carry a load of oak to the top of the sides. The trailer might be 6X10 floor so I am wondering how high the sides should be?


----------



## Wood Doctor

It depends on which oak species you are talking about and whether you are hauling it green or dry. These two factors alone can vary the estimate of the weight of a cord of oak by at least 1,500 lb.


----------



## chucker

red oak is 6300 common green and dry is 5500 at 20% moisture. so 1/2 a cord green is 3150 and dry being 2750 pounds ... you can get away with 16" sides on a 6x10 foot floor... stacked with out have to worry about falling out from the higher sides!!


----------



## PA Plumber

Adirondack said:


> The question is in reference to buying a trailer and making sure it will carry the weigh. It will have a 3,500 lb axle so I am wondering the dementions to carry a load of oak to the top of the sides. The trailer might be 6X10 floor so I am wondering how high the sides should be?



A 6' x 10' bed would need sides approx. 2.1333 feet tall.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Species Green Dry

Oak, Red 4888 3528
Oak, White 5573 4200

From the Nebraska reference:
http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf?redirected=true

Missouri has another, very similar numbers:
http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G5450


----------



## Adirondack

Thanks. Good point. I think I would be mostly be hauling dry white/red oak but I probably should bet on the fact it might be green oak. I think from the posts I will go with 2 2x10's with three inches between. That should be close enough. 1/2 cord would be safe to carry.


----------



## J.W Younger

not telling you not to do it but keep in mind that if you loose a tire with a single axle it can get hairy.


----------



## Mntn Man

*As you can see...*

The height of the sides is relative.







This was 3/4 of a cord when stacked dry ash. I have a slightly smaller load on this trailer right now (fairly green ash) and the axle weight is 4500. Pushing the limits, but the tires are rated for it. Having brakes would definetly be a major plus so I don't go too far with big loads.


----------



## Brushwacker

Dalmatian90 said:


> Species Green Dry
> 
> Oak, Red 4888 3528
> Oak, White 5573 4200
> 
> From the Nebraska reference:
> http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf?redirected=true
> 
> Missouri has another, very similar numbers:
> http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G5450



Very realistic for sure on the green. I weighed a healthy 1/3 cord mixed oak white,black, pin just under 1900 lbs. Another time I had a healthy 1/3 of pin oak well over 2000 I think it was 22?? lb..The pin oak was unsplit and a good size tree. The other was fresh split . 
Its been a long time since I weighed dry wood but I think wood seasoned, stacked for most of a year may weigh a little less.


----------



## Wood Doctor

Dalmatian90 said:


> Species Green Dry
> 
> Oak, Red 4888 3528
> Oak, White 5573 4200
> 
> From the Nebraska reference:
> http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/live/g1554/build/g1554.pdf?redirected=true
> 
> Missouri has another, very similar numbers:
> http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G5450



Then there is live oak. Take the white oak numbers and add at least another 500 lb.


----------



## Dalmatian90

Wood Doctor said:


> Then there is live oak. Take the white oak numbers and add at least another 500 lb.



To paraphrase the immortal words of Chief Brody, ""You're going to need a bigger chainsaw."


----------



## magnumhntr

My tandem with two 3500lb axles will take about 1 1/4 cords of green oak, but it doesn't like it. It has heavy duty trailer tires on it with 60lbs of air in them, and I built it solely for the purpose of hauling wood. No way would I try and put a full cord of green oak, or dry oak for that matter over a single axle...

Chris


----------



## Ol' Brian

Mntn Man said:


> The height of the sides is relative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was 3/4 of a cord when stacked dry ash. I have a slightly smaller load on this trailer right now (fairly green ash) and the axle weight is 4500. Pushing the limits, but the tires are rated for it. Having brakes would definetly be a major plus so I don't go too far with big loads.



Mntn Man,

What tires are you running on your trailer? I've got one that's just like yours, except it's a chevy, with 15" rims. Finding 15" LT tires is like finding a needle in a haystack! Looked at switching to 16" rims, but finding them with the proper "5 in 5" bolt circle, is another needle in a haystack!

Can anyone help???


----------



## laser

Short answer, don't do single axle. Even if you have a 7000lb axle with brakes...if something goes wrong, you're screwed.

Now for the OCD observations:

Some schools of thought say that you only get 74~96 actual cubic feet of wood in a stacked cord, depending on how you stack/cram your wood. In a trailer, you can probably cram tighter because you can wedge things in. If they are smaller splits, and mostly round, I have read that's even more air, and those numbers above are for very little round edged wood (apparently).

http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html These numbers are from the U.S. Forest Products Laboratory and other sources, and seem pretty meticulous. Definitely more detailed than other sources, and I tend to trust more detail over less detail.

So on average, you are looking at a 34% loss of capacity on a trailer/truck due to air, if stacked perfectly tight, not going over the sides. I think the only way to do better is to have rectangular splits. You can make up for this by heaping it on top. Good luck with calculating that volume.

So I do this: Calculate your total volume of the trailer capacity, subtract 30%, take that number and multiply it by 50lbs per cubic foot if dry, unless it's green, then you need a better number (I'd say north of 65lbs/cf), and that's what you are likely carrying if it's split normal. If it's round on the edges from smaller logs, you're probably going to have more air. If it's in large rounds, you'll have even more air if you stay below the sides, but more "capacity" because they are easier to stack and tie down, and the rounds have less air, so it might wash out...can't find numbers on that. You will run out of axle quick with rounds, though.

With dual 3500lb axles, you are talking 7k capacity, and most trailers that have enough frame and bed and tires to do one cord are going to weigh 1500~2000lbs (depending on the metal, and the amount of treated wood), so you might get 5000lb capacity out of one, which should get you one cord even if it's hand tossed (if you have the sides, you can do the weight).

And check those tires to make sure they are rated high enough to match the axles. A two cord trailer gets on the super-heavy duty side of things, and you aren't pulling it with a normal vehicle...unless you want a Darwin award.

Anything over 2k lbs should have brakes of some sort. I've yet to see a vehicle rated for over 2k lbs for trailers without brakes. Maybe a dually. Just because people do it, doesn't mean it's smart. I pulled 2500lbs in my trailer, and got stuck in traffic, and had brake fade very quickly, and that was with 4 wheel disk. Add snow, ice, or rain, it gets really interesting. I'm upgrading as soon as I get some money, and I don't tow unless it's sunny outside and never again in traffic.


----------



## Ol' Brian

laser said:


> Short answer, don't do single axle. Even if you have a 7000lb axle with brakes...if something goes wrong, you're screwed.
> 
> Now for the OCD observations:
> 
> Some schools of thought say that you only get 74~96 actual cubic feet of wood in a stacked cord, depending on how you stack/cram your wood. In a trailer, you can probably cram tighter because you can wedge things in. If they are smaller splits, and mostly round, I have read that's even more air, and those numbers above are for very little round edged wood (apparently).
> 
> http://mb-soft.com/juca/print/firewood.html These numbers are from the U.S. Forest Products Laboratory and other sources, and seem pretty meticulous. Definitely more detailed than other sources, and I tend to trust more detail over less detail.
> 
> So on average, you are looking at a 34% loss of capacity on a trailer/truck due to air, if stacked perfectly tight, not going over the sides. I think the only way to do better is to have rectangular splits. You can make up for this by heaping it on top. Good luck with calculating that volume.
> 
> So I do this: Calculate your total volume of the trailer capacity, subtract 30%, take that number and multiply it by 50lbs per cubic foot if dry, unless it's green, then you need a better number (I'd say north of 65lbs/cf), and that's what you are likely carrying if it's split normal. If it's round on the edges from smaller logs, you're probably going to have more air. If it's in large rounds, you'll have even more air if you stay below the sides, but more "capacity" because they are easier to stack and tie down, and the rounds have less air, so it might wash out...can't find numbers on that. You will run out of axle quick with rounds, though.
> 
> With dual 3500lb axles, you are talking 7k capacity, and most trailers that have enough frame and bed and tires to do one cord are going to weigh 1500~2000lbs (depending on the metal, and the amount of treated wood), so you might get 5000lb capacity out of one, which should get you one cord even if it's hand tossed (if you have the sides, you can do the weight).
> 
> And check those tires to make sure they are rated high enough to match the axles. A two cord trailer gets on the super-heavy duty side of things, and you aren't pulling it with a normal vehicle...unless you want a Darwin award.
> 
> Anything over 2k lbs should have brakes of some sort. I've yet to see a vehicle rated for over 2k lbs for trailers without brakes. Maybe a dually. Just because people do it, doesn't mean it's smart. I pulled 2500lbs in my trailer, and got stuck in traffic, and had brake fade very quickly, and that was with 4 wheel disk. Add snow, ice, or rain, it gets really interesting. I'm upgrading as soon as I get some money, and I don't tow unless it's sunny outside and never again in traffic.



Don't do single axle, if something happens, you're screwed? Bull Hockey.  Except for the flat tire part... yeah, you're screwed... especially if you don't have a spare!

I had a flat on my pickup bed trailer on Thanksgiving day, loaded stacked level with the sides (.6 cord) with half seasoned Pin Oak, and didn't know anything was wrong until I pulled in the driveway and got out of the truck. Couldn't feel a thing inside my Duramax 2500HD that was also loaded stacked level. The tire hadn't shredded yet, so it wasn't flat for long, but it was definitely flat. And, by my calculations, that was with approximately 2590 lbs of wood loaded... 

Might I have been screwed if I was pulling that same load with a 4 cyl short bed Ford Ranger or the like? Maybe... I don't know. Maybe not.

As far as the calculations... I just do it the old school way...

For example, I know that my PU trailer is approximately 77 cubic feet level to the sides (that's with the wheel wells figured in), which is equal to .603 cord. So, if I tightly stack it level with the sides, I know that I have .603 cord of wood on board. Then all I have to do is consult one of the charts, and determine how much a cord of whatever species of wood I have weighs, green or dry, and then multiply that weight by .603. That tells me, probably within 200 pounds or so, how much weight is in the trailer.

Simple enough, works for me. No need to re-invent the wheel. Your method is just as much a guess as the old school way... just too many assumptions going on at one time.


----------



## Mntn Man

xlr82v2 said:


> Mntn Man,
> 
> What tires are you running on your trailer? I've got one that's just like yours, except it's a chevy, with 15" rims. Finding 15" LT tires is like finding a needle in a haystack! Looked at switching to 16" rims, but finding them with the proper "5 in 5" bolt circle, is another needle in a haystack!
> 
> Can anyone help???



I know. I had a heck of a time finding them. I went to the local dealer and wandered around for a while to even find the 15 inch pile. Then, to find heavy duty tires, in a pair, that were good enough to use, whoa! Why aren't there any 15 inch tires out there anymore? I know of plenty of vehicles that still use them. On a side note, I have a new 15 inch trailer tire in the garage I should get a match for (I think it is 18-1900lb rated).


----------



## oneoldbanjo

My wood trailer is 66" between the sides and just short of 10' long. The sides are made from 2x8 pressure treated boards stacked on top of each other......so technically I have just a bit more than 1/2 chord of capacity. I do however carefully stack the wood and I suppose I can get another 1/4 to 3/8 chord above the boards. When stacking green Oak or Hickory the trailer gets very, very heavy. The trailer is a single Low Boy axle on the trailer and 12 ply tires and they handle the load fine......but it sure can leave ruts in the field when loaded down heavy. I have a 1/2 Ton Chevy 4 wheel drive and I really don't want to haul much more weight than I have when the trailer is full - the truck would haul more but it still drives nicely with this size trailer. When unloaded the trailer bounces and bounces down the road and I had to put the LED tailights on the trailer as I was constantly replacing bulbs as the filaments don't like all the bouncing.

If I had to do it over again I would make the trailer a bit less wide and a little taller - maybe with folding sides to help when loading and unloading. I always stack the wood in my current trailer to get the most wood in the trailer - if the sides were tall it sure would save a lot of time to be able to just throw the wood in the trailer and not worry about stacking. This trailer is as wide as a car hauler and it would be more manageable if it was a little less wide.


----------



## laser

It's pretty consistent that properly stacked wood has an air gap that consumes 30 some odd percent of the total space the wood pile takes up. Yeah, it's an estimate, but it's statistically significant. 

For what you are doing, it helps to error on the side of caution, assume you are carrying more weight than you are. Moisture will make more of a difference than air gaps for trailer capacity.

For what I do, I need more accuracy, ball park isn't close enough. 

One day, I'll set up some 4x4x8 boxes, stack firewood in them, and pour sand in there (a known amount). I'll do that a few times and figure out an average, and report back to you guys with my numbers. 

Then we will know how much air is in there on average.

But about single axle...my paranoia comes from being hit by a hill billy in TN, near Knoxville. I had the wife and dogs in the car, moving cross country, and a guy driving an E250 hit my trailer while we were going downhill around a curve. I was doing 50mph. He bounced off my trailer at 80mph, and shot across the median, but he popped and threw his tire in my path, and I couldn't dodge it. If that had been a single axle, I would not have been as fortunate, going downhill, around a corner, at highway speeds, to maintain control as I did. Did I mention I was in a minivan?

I'm not worried about things failing, or me screwing up so much. It's all the other idiots out there that put you in situations that you can't compensate for. Tandem axle helps me relax a little bit.


----------



## avalancher

I pull a 16ft trailer with 20 inch sides with my dodge dakota, and when that trailer is full is poses some real problems when it comes to stopping.
Last summer I pulled a real boner.I went and got some topsoil from a local gravel pit and watched as the loader dumped the bucket in the truck.Looked okay, so I signaled for him to load one more scoop.Big mistake.

The first scoop he took from the top of the pile,the second he took from the bottom and it was pretty wet.After pulling away from the pile, I knew I was in trouble.After going over the scales and stopping at the weigh shack to pay up, I asked how much weight I had on the trailer.13000lbs.

I told him that I was way overloaded.Asked if the loader guy could scoop some out.he said no way, if they damaged my trailer they would be liable, he suggested a shovel.I didnt have one.

I paid up and left, hit the highway and kept it at 30mph.Seemed to be going okay till I hit the offramp.As I came up to the light going really easy, I applied some brake and nothing happened.Stood on the brakes and all four wheels locked up.Slid right through the intersection and right back on to the onramp.

To make a long story shorter, I did make it home in one piece,but I did approach every light after that at 5mph.Got home, mopped out the floor boards and changed my shirt and underwear.

I never will know how the twin 3500 axles,tires and even the frame held up,but my hats off to the guy who built this trailer!


----------



## Dalmatian90

> he suggested a shovel.I didnt have one.



Alrighty. I'll just be leaving the trailer here on the scales till my buddy shows up with a couple shovels and a wheelbarrow


----------



## Ductape

Around here, the pit would never let you drive off their property being that over loaded...... for fear of the liability should you kill someone. I'm pretty confident they'd have loaned you a shovel for 30 minutes. 

Lesson learned though....... i guess your trailer was built before all the axles started being made in China.


----------



## johncinco

I wanted 2 yards of gravel / driveway filler from a landscaping company. They use a huge front end loader that weighs what is in the bucket, and they have a list of what everything should weigh so they know how much to load to get your right amount. I paid inside, went out and told the guy I was buying two yards. When he put the second scoop on I knew something was not right, my trailer was all the way down on all wheels and the axles were bottomed. I went and got the owner inside and said I must have bought too much or something, she came out and knew somebody had messed up. The driver read 4400lbs instead of 2200 lbs per yard. Almost 9000 lbs of gravel on my 7000lb trailer. He had to go get a bobcat and shovel and unload it. I sat and watched for awhile until I figured he had learned enough and then pitched in and helped. I'm not sure how long he kept the job.


----------



## Ductape

A couple years ago i was out grabbing a craigslist score of green Oak. Rounds cut, but not split. Stacked in my 7000lb 6X10 Bri-Mar dump trailer..... to the top of the steel sides on the edges, but humped up a little in the center. I'd estimate +/- a cord. Guys house was right near a truckstop, so i stopped and weighed my truck and trailer. I honestly thought i'd be a little over....... but to my surprise i was right on the money loading the trailer. 6,880 on a 7000lb trailer. What i was most surprised by, was that my pickup with just saws and other firewood gathering hand tools in it weighed (+ tongue weight) over 7,700 lbs. !! :jawdrop:


I recommend everyone who hauls a little firewood get weighed once or twice........ if for nothing else, a reference on how your full truck / trailer weighs, at 'however' full you are.


----------



## avalancher

thats a good idea ductape,im gonna try that out.I often pass a truck stop that has scales on my way home from the mill where I get cut offs and slab wood.What does it cost to have your rig weighed?


----------



## avalancher

Sorry about the post above, after careful looking at your weigh ticket it appears it cost you 8.50.Pretty good for the assurance it gives you!


----------



## Ductape

Yeah...... it was definitely worth the $8.50. Some town dumps (transfer stations) will probably weigh you for free if they see you often enough. I wanted a reference so i'd have a clue the next time i loaded up the trailer. I think some folks would be surprised at what their little single axle trailer with wood sides would weigh when loaded with green firewood.


----------



## Ductape

P.S. It would have been nice if it'd axle out......... but unfortunately my truck / trailer was too short to reach the first section of the scales (like a tractor/trailer would). If one were just weighing their pickup, seperate axle weights could be done.


----------



## Mntn Man

Ductape said:


> P.S. It would have been nice if it'd axle out......... but unfortunately my truck / trailer was too short to reach the first section of the scales (like a tractor/trailer would). If one were just weighing their pickup, seperate axle weights could be done.



That scale is not top of the line or you would have fit. Next time pull around for a re-weigh and leave your front axle off of the scale. It should only cost a buck to re-weigh. Subtract the re-weigh from the original and that is your front axle. Subtact your front axle from the 7700 and that is your rear axle.

I saw a good one today and I forgot to take pics. If it is still there when I go past tomorrow, I'll get pics. A pick up was pulling a POS tandem axle with sheets of steel on it. They went over some RR tracks and the passenger side wheels folded. They were still with the trailer, but the axles were broke.The steel slid forward and the bumper was practically on the ground. I went by later and the truck was gone but the trailer was still there and the hitch looked broken.


----------



## Kong

I want to add something to this post that has little to nothing to do with the weight of the wood other than it has everything to do with the weight of the wood and your legal status. I have a whole lot of experience trailering heavy boats and long distances. To the best of my knowledge every state in the nation requires brakes on any trailer with a gross vehicle weight over 3,000 pounds. That's law but common sense tells you that if the load you are carrying weights as much as the vehicle that is towing it brakes should be on the trailer.

On my trailers I have hydraulic surge brakes and I have electric brakes. For a wood hauling trailer you want electric brakes - no ifs, ands, or buts.

Brakes are not overly expensive and anyone with modest mechanical skills and everyday tools can do the job of installing a set in a good morning. Add friends and a couple of beers and you can stretch that out to a full day.


----------



## laser

I've been looking for trailers on CL, and I get interesting responses when I ask for axle ratings and what type brakes do they have.

One guy told me he didn't know the axle rating, but he put 3 cords in this 6x10 with 6ft sides and it pulled just fine. No mention of brakes. Depending on how he threw it in there, and if it were green, that could be 15000lbs! And I'm pretty sure that trailer didn't have dual 8000lb axles. Probably 3500, if I had to put money on it.

Had another guy get snippy with me over a single axle military trailer (was CHEAP, like $250 cheap). I wanted to know if it had air brakes, surge, or electric, as all three were possible with this trailer, since he didn't give me a specific model number. He said he put a cord of firewood in it the other day and pulled it just fine with no brakes...said he was in an H2. He never answered the axle or brake question.

I just stopped talking to both of them.


----------



## Mntn Man

Here is a cellphone pic of the trailer. I believe it is a hay trailer with a sliding tandem and it is the slider that is holding the wheels together.






When I went by in the morning, they had unloaded the steel and dragged the trailer out into a bean field. I went by a couple of hours later and they were there and had it jacked up and were attempting to repair it.


----------



## laser

I'm sure the axles looked fine when they were loading it. I mean, it *looks* sturdy. I bet it could handle 3 cords with a good weld.

:crazy1:


----------



## tomtrees58

Mntn Man said:


> The height of the sides is relative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was 3/4 of a cord when stacked dry ash. I have a slightly smaller load on this trailer right now (fairly green ash) and the axle weight is 4500. Pushing the limits, but the tires are rated for it. Having brakes would definetly be a major plus so I don't go too far with big loads.



o boy the dot would have a Field day with you oak is 66 lbs a cube foot tom trees


----------



## laser

Anyone notice the log splitter in tow behind that trailer?


----------



## Ductape

laser said:


> Anyone notice the log splitter in tow behind that trailer?



I thought it was a tag axle .............................


----------



## Mntn Man

tomtrees58 said:


> o boy the dot would have a Field day with you oak is 66 lbs a cube foot tom trees



It's not oak, it's dry ash.

DOT isn't a problem for me.:hmm3grin2orange:

This load only went a couple of miles on a gravel road in a nice and easy fashion. I have hauled loads that would make your head spin, from generators,to trains, to houses and barns.


----------



## tomtrees58

Mntn Man said:


> It's not oak, it's dry ash.
> 
> DOT isn't a problem for me.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> This load only went a couple of miles on a gravel road in a nice and easy fashion. I have hauled loads that would make your head spin, from generators,to trains, to houses and barns.



i no its ash:deadhorse:but go on a highway and they got you :hmm3grin2orange: tom trees


----------



## Mntn Man

Two story brick home. Not one crack from moving it. This was rolling at over 430,000 lbs with 3 axles with brakes. All axles legal with a moving average of 1200 feet per hour, but was sitting more than moving. I did a little driving on this, but mostly lead truck. That is the boss in pic. He has been on Mega Movers twice.






That's my buddy behind the wheel. DOT held us up for over an hour then wrote a ticket for $25 for improper permit because it was a lot lighter than we thought so we left a set of axles out and permit said x # of axles. Boss told them "Hurry and write the efin ticket, these guys are all on overtime!" lol






Rolling over 670,000 lbs. on 138 tires! Brakes on 5 axles. DOT was called and told to weigh us before we started so they weren't jerkin us around while working. They came out, looked it over and said not to worry, but they sat and watched the whole time.


----------



## Mntn Man

I don't do this work anymore. I have a safer job now, hauling gas!:angry2::monkey:



tomtrees58 said:


> but go on a highway and they got you :hmm3grin2orange: tom trees



Got me for what exactly? This is Nebraska, not New York. I'm not over axle or registered weight. No brake/weight requirement. They might bust my balls for load securement, but that is a grey area. Look at the tires, not even squatting. Springs, not bottomed out. I am endorsed for doubles/triples.

Would I haul this all the time? NO Would I go down the highway like this? NO Would I do it again? Hell yeah!


----------



## treemandan

Mntn Man said:


> Two story brick home. Not one crack from moving it. This was rolling at over 430,000 lbs with 3 axles with brakes. All axles legal with a moving average of 1200 feet per hour, but was sitting more than moving. I did a little driving on this, but mostly lead truck. That is the boss in pic. He has been on Mega Movers twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my buddy behind the wheel. DOT held us up for over an hour then wrote a ticket for $25 for improper permit because it was a lot lighter than we thought so we left a set of axles out and permit said x # of axles. Boss told them "Hurry and write the efin ticket, these guys are all on overtime!" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling over 670,000 lbs. on 138 tires! Brakes on 5 axles. DOT was called and told to weigh us before we started so they weren't jerkin us around while working. They came out, looked it over and said not to worry, but they sat and watched the whole time.



Wait, don't they make tracks for trains? Holy crapoly, that's is a lot of tires.


----------



## Mntn Man

treemandan said:


> Wait, don't they make tracks for trains? Holy crapoly, that's is a lot of tires.



For a reference, the bottom beams on the locomotive are 96 feet long. Just getting them to the jobsite is an adventure in itself.

He has since moved bigger trains. It makes me chuckle when I see semi trailers on train cars, lol.


----------



## Mike Van

Dalmatian90 said:


> Alrighty. I'll just be leaving the trailer here on the scales till my buddy shows up with a couple shovels and a wheelbarrow



The pit near me, you go ahead and block their scale. They have a loader half the size of a house, your truck & trailer would be in the bucket for a second, just before it got dumped over the bank. Those people don't take kindly to anything that slows up the operation.


----------



## tomtrees58

Mtn Man said:


> I don't do this work anymore. I have a safer job now, hauling gas!:angry2::monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> Got me for what exactly? This is Nebraska, not New York. I'm not over axle or registered weight. No brake/weight requirement. They might bust my balls for load securement, but that is a grey area. Look at the tires, not even squatting. Springs, not bottomed out. I am endorsed for doubles/triples.
> 
> Would I haul this all the time? NO Would I go down the highway like this? NO Would I do it again? Hell yeah!



the first thing is safety chains then the can of worms:monkey: its a fed thing tom trees


----------



## Mntn Man

tomtrees58 said:


> the first thing is safety chains then the can of worms:monkey: its a fed thing tom trees



It does have safety chains. The hitch is another 2 feet out of the pic. I do know what you are getting at, the feds can find things on a brand new rig if they want to. I wasn't worried about running into them on this trip.


----------



## tomtrees58

even on a new truck they fine some thing wrong like grease dripping its a $$$$ thing tom


----------



## Dalmatian90

> The pit near me, you go ahead and block their scale. They have a loader half the size of a house, your truck & trailer would be in the bucket for a second, just before it got dumped over the bank. Those people don't take kindly to anything that slows up the operation.



That's OK.

If they thought they'd be liable for taking a scoop out, imagine the liability after they did that.


----------



## Ol' Brian

xlr82v2]
Mntn Man said:


> I know. I had a heck of a time finding them. I went to the local dealer and wandered around for a while to even find the 15 inch pile. Then, to find heavy duty tires, in a pair, that were good enough to use, whoa! Why aren't there any 15 inch tires out there anymore? I know of plenty of vehicles that still use them. On a side note, I have a new 15 inch trailer tire in the garage I should get a match for (I think it is 18-1900lb rated).



Just picked up some new tires today, 225/75R 15, rated at 2450 max load. Trailer Service tires. They look real nice... and should cover about any load of firewood that I put in that trailer. 

Had to grit my teeth a bit when I was putting the wheels back on the axle when I noticed that they said "Made in CHINA" on the sidewall... :censored:  :angry2:  

They sure didn't have a "Made in China" type price tag on them...:bang:


----------

